# Dienstleistungen rund um Saia® PCD Systeme



## S-Lancer.de (17 August 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin freiberuflich tätig und suche Aufträge in der Saia® PCD Welt, u.a. biete ich meine langjährige Fachkompetenz auf den folgenden Gebieten an:
- Beratung, Planung und Projektierung
- Systemprogrammierung (FBox-Erstellung)
- Anwendungsprogrammierung (Fupla, PG5, HLK, DDC Suite, Visi+, S-Web)
- Inbetriebnahme
- Service und Wartung
Fragen Sie einfach unverbindlich an!


----------

